# childrens swingset



## NIXILPLIXIN

I'm planning to build a swingset for my kids. I have looked around and found some plans, but I'm interested in some input from you guys. I found this plan that I think I really like:
http://www.hgtv.com/home-improvement/custom-a-frame-childrens-swing-set/index.html
But, I was wondering if I should maybe use 4x6's for the posts x 12 feet long, and a 6x6 x16 feet long for the beam. I looked at lowes and home depot yesterday, and they both had some good looking lumber. I was impressed that it must have been a new shipment b/c they were very straight. It would add to the cost of the swingset, but not as much as one might think. My question is would it be over doing it too much if I did this, or would the 6x6 just be too big for a beam. I just want it to be heavy duty enough for even big kids and maybe occasional adults, and I'd like for it to last many years. My plan is to build the swing and then later to add an elevated platform with a slide and maybe some other stuff. I wish the plans gave an angle on the legs, or how far apart at the base. I figured that i'll plant them deep with lots of concrete. I also would like to use allthread, and drill through the cross pieces inorder to put the posts together. By doing this I think that it could be tightened up periodically if needed. The hardest part of this would be to just keep the drill straight over two or three feet. I also want to build a nice playhouse that i've been planning in my head, but that is a subject for another thread. I also considered using 2" galvanized pipe, but the cost looks like it would be about 4 times the amount. Anyway, what are your thoughts on this project? All input is apreciated.


----------



## tcleve4911

NIXILPLIXIN said:


> But, I was wondering if I should maybe use 4x6's for the posts x 12 feet long, and a 6x6 x16 feet long for the beam.


Personally, I think that's overkill.
A 6x6x16 is a huge piece of lumber to be setting 7' or 8' up in the air.
I would try to keep it as light as possible for aesthetics.
I would ask the wifey before you plunk a manswing in the back yard.....


----------



## BernieL

I built a swing set for my 3 grand daughters. When asked, I told my son and daughter-in-law that they could still swing on it with their boyfriends at age 20. My wife and I swing on it. I did make the same kind of 3 platform structure you see in playgrounds. This is a HUGE project, still being built and added too after 3 years (the oldest is turning 6 this summer). I used 4X4X16 for the posts set in 3ft of cement. There are 11 posts (9 for the 3 platforms and 2 for the swing beam that is attached too 2 of the structure posts and sandwiched between 2 posts on the far end. The swing beam is 13ft high and 16ft long (about 4 ft attached to the structure).

One piece of advise I can give you is to use 3 2X's for the swing beam. If you use one a single 6X6 beam, it will sag and cause the swings to tilt towards each other and cause a collision. I used 3 2X816 bolted together for extra strength and stability. To assure a straight boring path for the swing bolts, I drilled a whole through a block of wood on a drill press to assure its' straight bore. I then leveled the top of the manufactured beam (3 2X8X16) at the spots I drilled for the bolts. This gave me a fairly straight bore through the 8 inch depth. If your bore wanders a bit, don't worry about it because the sandwich beam is very sturdy and strong.

One last tip, I used hardware bought at Home Depot. Get the swing heavy duty swing bolts with the rubber flex seats. I centered the bolts 20 inches apart so the chains tilt towards the center of the seats. Also allow at least 22" between the set of bolts so 2 swings won't collide and at least 27" from the structure posts. 

It's a big project you're planing, but if you keep SAFETY in mind and as BIG as you can build, you will have a lifetime of safe play your children will remember forever. My grand daughters are growing into their swing set and spend lots of time outside enjoying it. Their friends come there to play and parents gravitate there for summer gatherings with kids. My wife (Nana) and I (Pepe) are the happiest when we visit them. The girls think that everything made of wood was built by Pepe and our son says that if a nuclear devise ever hits their town, he knows what the last remaining structure will be.


----------



## Itchytoe

When I was a little kid, my dad built a merry-go-round, a 10 foot slide, a swing set, and sea-saw for me and my sister with 2" carbon steel pipe. He painted them of course. 30 years later, they're a little faded and the wooden seats have rotted away, a few times, but with a little paint and new seats, they'll be like new again. Non treated wood doesn't last long here on the gulf coast, but it might where you live. Plenty of people with those box store play sets have replaced them multiple times, when all my dad's needed was some paint.

Oh, make the A frame on the swing set a bit wider so the kids can't pull it over. I used to try and make them fall over when I was a kid. In hind sight, an 8 year old pulling a 150 pounds of pipe down at his head was probably a bad idea, but I did it anyway.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN

Thanks for the reply guys. I really appreciate all the advice. I want this to be a nice swing, so I'm trying to put a lot of thought into it. All your advice is very much appreciated


----------



## Steve Neul

NIXILPLIXIN said:


> I'm planning to build a swingset for my kids. I have looked around and found some plans, but I'm interested in some input from you guys. I found this plan that I think I really like:
> http://www.hgtv.com/home-improvement/custom-a-frame-childrens-swing-set/index.html
> But, I was wondering if I should maybe use 4x6's for the posts x 12 feet long, and a 6x6 x16 feet long for the beam. I looked at lowes and home depot yesterday, and they both had some good looking lumber. I was impressed that it must have been a new shipment b/c they were very straight. It would add to the cost of the swingset, but not as much as one might think. My question is would it be over doing it too much if I did this, or would the 6x6 just be too big for a beam. I just want it to be heavy duty enough for even big kids and maybe occasional adults, and I'd like for it to last many years. My plan is to build the swing and then later to add an elevated platform with a slide and maybe some other stuff. I wish the plans gave an angle on the legs, or how far apart at the base. I figured that i'll plant them deep with lots of concrete. I also would like to use allthread, and drill through the cross pieces inorder to put the posts together. By doing this I think that it could be tightened up periodically if needed. The hardest part of this would be to just keep the drill straight over two or three feet. I also want to build a nice playhouse that i've been planning in my head, but that is a subject for another thread. I also considered using 2" galvanized pipe, but the cost looks like it would be about 4 times the amount. Anyway, what are your thoughts on this project? All input is apreciated.


The design in the link looks pretty good to me. If you are wanting to increase the height you are probably right about changing the posts to 4x6. I've had trouble with 4x4 timbers twisting and warping where the 4x6 seem to be more stable. The 4x6 timber across the top should be sufficient. I wasn't happy with setting the posts only 18". 18" in my mind would be more appropriate for one of those lightweight steel swingset. I believe I would go to 30" if your ground isn't too hard and leave the concrete below grade. The angle isn't that critical and would change if you increased the height. You can just lay the two post over the top of each other on the ground to determine the angles. As far as determining how far to set the legs would depend on hot deep set in the ground. If you are able to set them deep you could make it as little as 4'. I don't know if I would put the allthread rod in it. My thoughts is you would have the end of a bolt sticking out where one of your children could get hurt on unless you countersink it a great deal. Then if you countersink it that much with a washer it would weaken the post. The problem trying to bore through the yellow pine rail your drill bit will follow the grain of the wood. You will have little control over it. In all likelihood the bit will come out the side before you could get half way through. I believe I would just run a dado on the rail at the bottom and just put some kind of trim over it after you get it assembled.


----------



## BernieL

I like the steel posts idea, but my structure was just too large. I did use pressure treated wood, the new stuff isn't as toxic and if you sand pt, you can also treat it with a finish. The structure I built sat in the ground for 3 years when the kids lost their home and had to downsize. I did relocate the structure and did not see any signs of rot or decay after 3 years.


----------



## FLguy

About 4 years ago I build my daughter a swing set using plans I found online. Great way to save time and money. I did modify them ever so slightly to add a few things, but overal they were pretty good. They has many to choose from. Just be sure you have the room for what you need:

Swing set plans


----------



## ddreese

We built the smallest kit from Home Depot and are extremely happy with it. We used 4x4x8's for the legs and a 4x4x16 cut down a little bit to add an extra swing. We didn't set it in concrete at all. It comes with anchors, but it is stable with two adults and 1 small child swinging on it. If you get the angle right, the shear weight of the swingset keeps it in place.


----------

